# Almond Jaco



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friend

New Almond Jacobin pigeon and silver hen



Best Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice looking birds.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank You Almondman


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a silver hen jacobin and lost her.. her mate is an bronze color someone said was called oakey? I miss the hen, loved her color.


----------

